# VIDEO: How to check and adjust Spindle bearings on South Bend Lathe.



## HMF (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;K3c0iwFgORo]http://youtu.be/K3c0iwFgORo[/video]


----------



## Ed T (Feb 11, 2013)

Nelson,
   Thanks for the video. Very useful to me as I delve into my ancient SB 10". I was wondering if the offset hole on the bearing cap was intentional so that it could only be put back on in the correct position. That is, not turned end-for-end. Most of the instructions I have sen on this kind of thing stress keeping everything as much as it was as possible. Maybe; or maybe just the last hole on a Friday.
Thanks,
ET


----------

